# MTL & Kato N-scale locomotives not running - thoughts?



## HO_and_N (Nov 26, 2021)

Hello! I'm helping my disabled brother liquidate parts of his model railroad collection.
Before posting them for sale, I'm been testing the units, as they've sat, some for 10+ years, since purchase and storage.

Three locomotives/sets don't run. They are:
* Kato 176-7111 Heritage 2 BNSF AC4400CW - lights come on, unit hums but no movement
* Kato 176-7112 Heritage 2 BNSF AC4400CW - lights come on, unit hums but no movement
* MTL 992 00 102 ATSF EMD FT A/B units - light comes on A-unit; both units hum and no movement

I played with trains as a kid, and thankfully still have transformers and track to test with.
But I'm not into the hobby and now and don't know if we're down to selling them for parts/repair, or is there anything we could try? Please note, I've test run other locomotives on the same track successfully.

Thanks for any thoughts/suggestions!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

What are you using for a train controller?

N scale trains require
DC current 0 to 14 or so volts. If you used the 'accessories'
terminals on the power pack you would get the results you
report...it is AC and will damage the N Scale locos.

Also, those locos may be DCC which requires a DCC
controller.

Don


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

DonR said:


> What are you using for a train controller?
> 
> N scale trains require
> DC current 0 to 14 or so volts. If you used the 'accessories'
> ...


Agreed. Highly suspect that wiring has been accidentally hooked up to the AC accessories terminals on the transformer.


----------



## HO_and_N (Nov 26, 2021)

DonR said:


> What are you using for a train controller?
> 
> N scale trains require
> DC current 0 to 14 or so volts. If you used the 'accessories'
> ...


Hello. Thanks for the reply!

Like I indicated, I tested other locomotives successfully on the same test track without issue. It's connected to an older Bachmann 6065 transformer, with the wires into the "train" DC connectors. I also hooked the test track up to the DC connectors on an Ampack 402. Exact same results.

The DCC angle did cross my mind. So far, I understand the KATO's are "DCC friendly" but require the installation of a DCC decoder. I have nothing to indicate decoders were installed. My brother kept receipts/eBay listings for many things he purchased, but I cannot find anything for these two that might give me another clue. I haven't tried to remove the shells. I believe the MTL may be DCC friendly as well, as I find others for sale where DCC was 'retrofitted.' I've also reached out to MTL to see if they can say one way or another.


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

Even if DCC decoders were installed in the locos, I can't really see the locos sitting there, *buzzing*, and not moving.

Could perhaps there be old, dried-up grease or lubricant in the gears, causing them to bind up? I can see this possibly causing motor buzzing, even if the transformer is hooked up properly.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You see to be using the correct track current so there
must be a physical problem in the loco.
As Mixedfreight just brought up, old loco lubricants can
gel and actually stall a loco. Use alcohol and clear the
gearing of that old lube. Use a plastic friendly 'grease'
as sold by Labelle's...they also have an 'oil' for the
motor bearings. While doing this, check that the
gears are all in order...a broken gear or shaft
could also cause your problem.

Don


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I have purchased several kato dash 9s, very similar to your ac4400s. Each of them behaved just as your describe and just needed a good cleaning and fresh lube. They all run smooth and quiet now. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

vette-kid said:


> I have purchased several kato dash 9s, very similar to your ac4400s. Each of them behaved just as your describe and just needed a good cleaning and fresh lube. They all run smooth and quiet now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


I think this is more likely to be the answer. Any locomotive that has sat for10± years is probably full of congealed lubricants. Each locomotive is different, so just because some of them run doesn't mean others don't have this problem.


----------



## HO_and_N (Nov 26, 2021)

Appreciate everyone's feedback. We'll look into some maintenance. I'm surprised we haven't found more of his stored locos non-operative like this.


----------

